# نظام الهيدروليك Hydraulic System



## kindheart186 (21 أبريل 2010)

نظام الهيدروليك Hydraulic System

سبحان الله العظيم علم الإنسان ما لم يعلم …. تخيل وأنت تقف بجانب هذه الطائرة العملاقة …انك تستطيع إنزال عجلاتها بضغطه من إصبعك ….أو تحرك ذيلها المهيب بيدك يمنة ويسره ….بكل يسر وسهوله ….ما لسبب ؟ 

انه سر الهي أودعه الله سبحانه وتعالى في السوائل …. نعم …هل شاهدت يوما مياه الفيضانات كيف تحمل السيارات والمنازل والكباري مثل اللعب الصغيرة فتقذفها يمنة ويسره كالقشة الصغيرة …. إنها قوة ضغط السائل أو ما يسمى بالهيدروليك Hydraulic Power 

قوة الهيدروليك Hydraulic Power
أجزاء الطائرة العملاقة تحركها عضلات الطائرة القوة الهيدروليكية ...تحرك الذيل Stabilizer ...عجلات الهبوط Landing Gear...Elevators …Spoilers…Ailerons …Rudder …Engine Thrust Reversers …ENG Cowling .... بإصبعك تحرك أيا من هذه الأجزاء فتكون طوع بنانك

كيف تعمل قوة الهيدرولك 
نضغط سائل الهيدرولك بواسطة طلمبات ...Hydraulic pumps ...فيصبح قوه هائلة تتعدى 3000 PSI نمررها عبر أنابيب إلى مواطير تحريك الأجزاء Power Control Units ...PCU ...فيقوم بتحريك الجزء المراد حسب توجيه سائل الهيدرولك المضغوط من خلاله .... وحسب اتجاه المحابس المتحكمة بالاتجاه.

تعدد أنظمة الهيدرولك ....وتسمياته 
نظام الهيدروليك مقسم إلى أكثر من نظام متعدد تحمل مسميات باختلاف أنواع الطائرات ... بعضها تستخدم أرقام HYD SYS 1 ....HYD SYS 2 ....3....4.....والأخر بالحروف HYD SYS A ....HYD SYS B
وكل نظام منفصل تماما عن الأخر ....ويغذى مواطير تحريك الأجزاء PCU S ...أكثر من نظام للحماية في حال فشل احد انظمه الهيدرولك أو تعطل فيقوم النظام الأخر بأداء المهمة ... 

- مكونات نظام الهيدروليكي ...

سائل الهيدرولك Hydraulic Oil
وهو عبارة عن زيت مخصوص للقوه ويتحمل درجات ضغط عاليه جدا دون أن يتبخر أو يسخن ... لونه احمر ورائحته نفاثة.... وملمسه يلهب الأيدي .... وحارق عند ملامسته للعيون... أو الجلد الحساس...

تحذير
تجدر الإشارة إلى انه في حال وصول سائل الهيدروليك ...وملامسته العين ... فانك ستحس بألم شديد في عينيك ولن تستطيع الرؤية .... فلا تتحرك من مكانك ... لكي لا تسقط أو تصطدم بشيء ... واصرخ بأعلى صوتك طلبا للمساعدة ودع احد زملائك يأخذك إلى المغسلة ....واسكب على عينيك الماء البارد ...ولنتيجة أفضل وأسرع لزوال الحرقان خذ كوبين صغيرين ... وأملاها حليبا .... نعم حليب Milk .... فسترى نتيجة مدهشه وسريعة عند استعمال الحليب لغسل عينيك عند التهابها بسائل الهيدرولك

طلمبات توليد هيدرولك المحركات Engine Driven Pump EDP
على كل محرك يوجد طلمبة توليد قوة هيدرولك ... تقع أسفل المحرك مثبته على الـ Gearbox ...بواسطة Shaft ... وعند بدء دوران المحرك Gearbox ...تعمل هذه الطلمبة وتولد قوه هيدرولك فورا وبالإمكان التحكم بها من خلال زر في كبينة القيادة على HYD CONT PNL لتشغيلها أو فصلها حسب الحاجة ...
و هذه الطلمبات لها حماية حرارية من خلال حساس حراري يقوم بإرسال إشارة تحذير إلى اللكبينه Ovht Light ... وفى حال عدم تصرف الطيار يقوم بفصلها أليا عند وصول الحرارة داخل الـ Pump ...إلى C124 درجه سليسيوس 
وأيضا لهذه الطلمبات حماية ضغط من خلال قياس فارغ الضغط Differential Presser ... وبإتباع نفس أسلوب التحذير للطيار لإجراء اللازم أو تفصل تلقائيا

طلمبات توليد هيدرولك الهوائية ....Air Driven Hydraulic Pump ADP
وتوجد عادة على الـ Pylon .. اعلي المحرك وتستخدم الهواء القادم من المحرك لتحريكها ومن ثم ضغط سائل الهيدرولك لتوليد الطاقة الهيدروليكية ....ويتم التحكم بها من خلال زر على Hyd Cont Panel 
ولها نظام حماية للحرارة واختلاف الضغط مثل EDP ....لحمايتها من التلف حال حصول خلل

طلمبات توليد الهيدروليك الكهربائية Electric Hydraulic Pumps
وتوجد في مقصورة الآلات HYD SERVICE Center ... أو في بيت العجلات ....Landing Gear Area .... وهى عبارة عن ماطور يدور بالكهرباء يحرك طلمبة الهيدرولك فيولد قوه هيدروليكية ويتحكم بها من خلال أزرار على Hyd Cont Pnl.....في الكبينة 

وله نظام حماية للحرارة وفرق الضغط مثل الطلمبات السابقة

طلمبة هيدرولك الطوارئ RAT ...Ram Air Turbine 
وهذه تقع أسفل الجناح وتنزل للطوارئ وهى عبارة عن مروحة كبيره تدار بالهواء الطلق الذي يمر أسفل الجناح فيولد دورانها حركه ميكانيكيه .... تدير طلمبة الهيدروليك فتولد الطاقة الهيدروليكية .... وتستخدم عند فشل الطلمبات السابقة أو معظمها حسب حالة الطوارئ التي يقررها الطيار 

طلمبات تحويل القوه Power Transfer Units
وهذه الطلمبات... هي في الحقيقة موتر يحول حركة الضغط من نظام إلى أخر بدون خلط زيت الهيدرولك وتقع في HYD Service Center ….Wheel Wills.....وهى ميكانيكيه بحته....



هنا أعزائي عرفنا كيف نولد الطاقة الهيدروليكية .....وفيما يلي سنتعرف إلى باقي أجزاء نظام الهيدروليك



خزانات حفظ زيت الهيدرولك Hydraulic Reservoir
وتقع في HYD Service Center .....أو في Landing Gear Area....Wheel Will
ويوضع بها زيت الهيدرولك ... ويجب أن لا ينقص عن معيار معين....ويوجد حساس قياس Quantity Transmitter.... يرسل إشارة إلى عداد قياس الكميه في الكبينة على... HYD CON PNL 
أيضا يوجد عليه حساس للحرارة .... وأخر لقياس الضغط ....تبعث إشاراتها إلى لمبات تحذير وعداد قياس الضغط

حافظة الضغط للفرامل HYD Accumulators 
وتقع حول خزانات زيت الهيدرولك ....وتحفظ ضغط هيدروليكي للبريكات الفرامل ....خاصة في حال الطوارئ

مواسير الهيدروليك Hydraulic Lines
وتنقسم إلى نوعين .....نوع للزيت المضغوط Presser line .....والأخر للزيت الراجع Return Lines .....

المصفيات Filters الفلاتر
يوجد نوعين من الفلاتر بالنظام
الأول Presser Filters ....وتقع بعد طلمبة الضغط HYD Pumps ...
والثاني فلاتر الزيت الراجع Case Drain Filter .....وتقع قبل الخزان HYD Reservoir

وفائدة الفلاتر ... لتنقية الزيت من الشوائب لحماية الطلمبات ومواطير التحريك .... أيضا للاستدلال على صلاحية طلمبات الهيدروليك HYD Pumps Condition ....خاصة عند حدوث حرارة ...وأعطال...فإذا وجدت براده حديديه في الفلتر فذلك يدل على أن HYD Pump ....حدث لها عطل وتحللت بسبب الاحتكاك...الخ

الحساسات ....Transmitters …Sensors
كما تم الحديث أعلاه ...كلا في موقعه ....يوجد HYD Oil QTY Transmitter .. لكل خزان لكل نظام يوجد حساسات الحرارة TEMP Sensors ...لكل نظام...على الطلمبات ....والخزانات.
يوجد حساسات لدرجة الضغط HYD Presser Sensors...لكل نظام...وكل مصدر لتوليد القوه

عدادات Indicators
يوجد عدادات للكمية Quantity Indicators ... في الكبينة ....وأعلى كل خزان Reservoir
يوجد عدادات لقياس الضغط في الكبينة .....وأيضا بجانب كل Reservoir 

لمبات أضاءه Light Indicators
يوجد لمبات تحذير .... للحرارة Overheat.... ضغط منخفض Low Presser ....

منقول عن الاخ ابو عبد الله جزاه الله خير
__________________
يارب


إن أعطيتني مالاً لا تأخذ سعادتي 
وان أعطيتني قوةً لا تأخذ عقلي ​
وان أعطيتني نجاحاً لا تأخذ تواضعي ​
وان أعطيتني تواضعاً لا تأخذ اعتزازي بكرامتي ​


----------



## kindheart186 (22 أبريل 2010)

ولا رد للان؟؟؟


----------



## EnG.KoNaN (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك يا عزيزى


----------



## kindheart186 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك اخى المرو نرجو الاستفادة


----------



## حسام_اوزو (22 أبريل 2010)

معلومات قيمة جدا


----------



## amr_zezo (21 مارس 2011)

الموضوع ده رائع بجد


----------



## مهندس خالدالبسيونى (13 أبريل 2011)

*تسلم ايديك
ومشكور على المعلومات القيمه*


----------



## عبدالله أسامة جملة (13 أبريل 2011)

يسلمو على هاي المعلومات القيمة ...


----------



## محمد العايدى (14 أبريل 2011)

مجهود رائع ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## tamer fouda (15 أبريل 2011)

جميل جدا الكلام ده ربنا يبارك لك


----------



## محمد مصطفى موسى (11 يونيو 2011)

شكرا ياباشا وربنا يزيدنا واياك علما


----------



## Hythamaga (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed malik (6 يوليو 2011)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## م. ابراهيم الكسار (6 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا استاذ


----------



## gnaboo (25 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل مشكور


----------



## اركان عبد الخالق (6 يناير 2012)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## عمر بن رحال (6 يناير 2012)

http://arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=227537


----------



## Hythamaga (21 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## swass (22 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك ,,, انا من زمان وانا نفسى اتعلم ازاى اصنع ذراع هيدروليك حقيقى ,, حتا لو ذراع مبسط 
بس اعمله وخلاص 
انا بشكرك جدا على المعلومات ديت ,,,, بس ياريت لو تكمل مجهودك وتدلنى ازاى ابتدى ,, ازاى اتعلم بمعنى ابتدى ازاى ؟؟؟ ايه البرامج المستخدمة ؟؟


وشكرا مرة اخرى ,,, اخوك مهندس فاشل من مصررررررررررررررررررررررر ام الدنيا


----------



## السعيد نصير (16 يوليو 2012)

تسلم على المجهود الرائع


----------

